# DetailersDomain.com - new car prep VW Jetta GLI



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

A very good customer brought us his brand new VW Jetta GLI for new car prep and Opti Coat. We also installed Xpel Ultimate on the headlights and fog lights.

*Exterior*

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Adam's All Purpose Cleaner and steamed
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Washed with Sonax High Gloss Shampoo
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Clayed
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Final Polish - Sonax Perfect Finish 4/6
- Last step - Opti Coat
- Inspection with Fenix, Brinkmann, and natural sunlight
- Wheel wells were cleaned and protected
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Windows were auto scrubed, cleaned, and sealed
- -Tarminator_p_550.html"]Stoner's Tarminator[/URL]
[

Prep - included cleaning wheels and tires, decon with AF Iron Out, Nanoskin autoscrub/clayed.

















































































Cleaning up the paint with the Rupes Tools and Sonax Perfect Finish 4/6 prior to IPA and Opti Coat.









































































Finishing Touches - adhesive removed on wheels, trim dressed up with Sonax Plastic Restorer Gel, steam used to clean out dust/adhesive residue. The trim cleaned up and dressed in Adam's In and Out. Tires were cleaned and dressed with Adam's Super VRT.

































































































Afters









































For the complete write up please click here new car prep VW Jetta GLI


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks great  wish these were sold in the UK


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks very nice..great job:thumb:


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Nice job as usual.


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

lovely finish in all parts of car..Well done Guys


----------



## waxyclean (Sep 15, 2013)

looks great


----------



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

I bet the customer will be more than pleased!


----------

